# Spooling Up Solo?



## HoldYourHour (May 6, 2008)

What's the best way to spool up a reel on your own? I'm thinking:

1. Attach rod to reel
2. Line through the first guide closest to the reel
3. Poke a stick though the spool holding the line and the grip the spool with my feet
4. Wind the line on maintaining tension with my feet against the line spool

Is that right, will it work or should I just wait and do it later in the week when i can get another pair of hands to help?

cheers,

m.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I always lay the spool on the ground and grip the line with a damp cloth.
You need to work out whether to have the spool sticker up or sticker down, if the line twists, turn it over.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If you don't want to have a wet rag you can try dumping the spool in a bucket of water, will keep the line from burning your fingers.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I put the spool of line in a sink full of water, run the line around the taps to create a bit of friction and then onto the reel attached to a rod, I run it through the last guide on the rod so that it spools straight onto the reel. I have done this with spinning rods but have not tried it with overhand or game rods, so I am not quite sure how I will handle it when I change the line on my TLD25


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i did exactly what you mentioned but without rod last weekend when spooling my new daiwa procaster 2500 with 4 kilo braid and it worked a treat, but i think the rod would make it easier i say got for that.

cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Line in a bucket of warm water...then through a couple of rod runners....apply some pressure with a rag on the line for tensioning as you wind onto the reel.

The spool in the bucket does anything it wants while winding on the reel....warm water is best when using mono


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I use the spool on a screw driver and held between toes method...pass through one eyelet on the rod and wind. If you have one get an old empty spool of line or leader and place next to full spool with the flat side facing out. This gives two flat sides to hold your toes against - can apply a nice even pressure then.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

HoldYourHour said:


> What's the best way to spool up a reel on your own? I'm thinking:
> 
> 1. Attach rod to reel
> 2. Line through the first guide closest to the reel
> ...


Thats exactly how I do it.


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

i dump the spool in a bucket of water, minimizes the friction supposedly keeping the line in a better condition


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I subscribe to the bucket'o'water brigade. I rig the rod and reel completely and dump the spool in a bucket of water with a piece of carpet over the top. The folded over reasonably heavy piece of carpet once messed with a bit and adjusted will tension the line excellently so all I need to do is guide the line on in the case of the alvey or wind flat out with a spinner. the carpet has never damaged my line and i have never burnt the carpet due to the line being wet.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## HoldYourHour (May 6, 2008)

Thanks guy's buckets of water it is then. Quick follow up - can i spool braid in the same way?

cheers,

m.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

if you spooling up with braid then just make sure you wind it on using enough tension,
this is important or the line load can spin on the spool if not done correctly


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I did my braided alvey the way I mentioned. You can always use heavy objects on the carpet to control tension.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

i have one of these...

Cheap, effective, and give me consistent results....


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Dunno ronotron, that looks like it would be awfully hard to fit in a bucket of water. :shock: :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

you'll need a fairly big bucket....... 8)

I used to susribe to the bucket of water method until someone pointed out to me that if you get you reel spooled at a tackle shop they don't used a bucket of water either....


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

must admit I cant remark on the water theory . I always use braid these days , if Im filling a baitcaster I get my wife to hold the spool with a pencil or pen thru the middle with the line ALWAYS COMING OFF THE TOP .
Usually get her to push the pen/pencil thru 2 small pieces of cardboard ( one on each end of the spool ), this allows her to regulate the pressure of the line coming off the spool for me  
Always put the line on as tight as possible from the word go  
With a spinning reel I just throw the spool on the floor infront of me , making sure the line COMES OFF THE END OF THE SPOOL , Ithen wind it on tightly usually thru a small soft rag


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

What does the bucket of water achieve specifically?? Decreased friction of line running over guides...is that all? I've never heard of this method before reading this post...?


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

The spool can just free spool, the line is lubed so less friction on runners and fingers and it's probably just my imagination but I reckon it beds down better.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I usualy dump it in the bucket of water but last time a friendly tackle shop put it on for nothing with there spooling machine, in fact if anybody buys a new reel get them to put the line on while you are at the tackle shop, it only takes a couple of minutes


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Shorty said:


> it only takes a couple of minutes


Speak for yourself! When I bought one of my big game outfits for big toothies a couple years back I was in the store for around half an hour while he spooled it up. He kept having to stop and let the machine cool. :shock:

Would've hated doing it myself though.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Did that when I bought my last spinner  . Don't know if the alvey spool will fit though.


----------

